

Conceptual metaphor - andreyf
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conceptual_metaphor

======
abhiyerra
I took Lakoff's class on this last semester. It's quite cool stuff as it gives
an understanding of how we think.

Check out these books if you are interesting. We used the first as our
textbook. (His writing is like his teaching.) * Philosophy in the Flesh: The
Embodied Mind and Its Challenge to Western Thought * Where Mathematics Comes
From: How the Embodied Mind Brings Mathematics into Being

~~~
robg
Upvote for Philosophy in the Flesh. Need to read the other.

~~~
andreyf
"Where Mathematics Comes From" was nothing less than a world-changing read for
me.

